# fishneedit.com T5s



## NicoleRC (May 6, 2008)

Can someone who has a fishneedit.com T5 fixture post a pic of the reflector or at least tell me if it is one large one/individual/bent around each lamp/whatever? I'm looking at getting the 2 lamp 48" one for my 90 gallon. While I'm at it, should I get two white lamps or one white and one pink?

Thanks


----------



## evilc66 (Mar 5, 2008)

These are brand new, so I'm not sure if anyone has seen them yet. The last version of the two bulb was a single "parabolic" around the two bulbs. The 4 bulb units moved to a contoured reflector a while back, so they may have updated the two bulb to follow.


----------



## NicoleRC (May 6, 2008)

I sent an email, I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## NicoleRC (May 6, 2008)

Got a reply. It is a single sheet of metal bent into reflectors for each lamp, like a "W" on the 2-lamp model. He sent me a pic but it's not mine so I doubt I can post it.


----------



## evilc66 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds much like what they did with the 4 bulb units. Those worked pretty well.


----------

